# RAM Defekt ?



## Sibig (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

als ich grade dabei war mein Informatikprojekt zu beenden, Kriege ich auf einmal einen Bluescreen . PC startet neu und das Motherboard Bild erscheint wo steht Press Del und so . Doch der pc hört nicht auf neuzustarten . Zum BIOS komme ich auch nicht . Also pc ganz aus gemacht, bisschen gewartet und wieder gestartet . Wieder das gleiche Problem . Also entferne ich die Graka, gucke mir die SATA Kabel an ,
Mache die Graka wieder dran und dann Neustart . Plötzlich fällt mir auf, dass das MemOK LED rot leuchtet . Bildschirm bleibt die ganze Zeit schwarz . Also ist zu vermuten , dass der RAM kaputt ist . Ist es jedoch normal, dass der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt ? (Sry aber schreibe vom i pod ^^)

MfG sibig


----------



## TBF_Avenger (14. Juni 2011)

Bau einfach mal einen Riegel aus. Wenn der PC dann noch nicht läuft baust du ihn wieder ein und baust den anderen aus. Wenn der PC dann funktioniert, hast du den "schuldigen" Speicherriegel gefunden. Ich hoffe das ist das Problem und du kannst dein Projekt beenden. 
Wenn einer der Riegel kaputt ist würde ich diesen einsenden, wenn noch Garantie drauf ist.


----------



## Sibig (14. Juni 2011)

Leide habe ich nur einen Riegel . Meine Befürchtung ist eher ob möglicherweise nicht einer der anderen Komponenten kaputt ist zB die Graka oder das mainboard . Ein RAM Riegel kostest ja im Vergleich zu den anderen eher wenig .


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juni 2011)

CMOS Reset schon ausprobiert?

Was für Hardware hast du im Rechner? Besteht die Möglichkeit anderen RAM (z.B. von einem Bekannten) zu testen?


----------



## Sibig (14. Juni 2011)

Hardware : Asus p8p67
Intel i5 2500k
Asus dcuii 570
Geil Value RAM .
Was ist ein CMOS Reset ?

E: könnte möglicherweise 2 gb von nem Freund testen geht das mit den p67 Mainboards ?


----------



## Scorpio78 (14. Juni 2011)

Konntest du das Reboot-Problem beheben?

Das muss nicht zwingeng am Ram liegen. Nutzt du das aktuelle Bios für dein MoBo?


----------



## TBF_Avenger (14. Juni 2011)

Wenn es sich um DDR3-Speicher handelt, kannst du den Speicher vom Freund testen.
CMOS-Reset: Dabei wird das BIOS auf Standarteinstellungen zurückgesetzt. Dazu musst du zunächst den PC vom Strom nehmen. Auf der Hauptplatine findest du eine Knopfbatterie platziert. Diese versorgt den BIOS-Chip, wenn der PC nicht am Netz ist. Die Batterie nimmst du raus. Dann schließt du den PC wieder ans Netz an und startest den Rechenknecht. Wenn es Erfolg gibt, müsste das der PC durch eine Nachricht auf dem Boot-Screen und/oder einem Signalton bemerkbar machen. Wenn du den PC wieder runtergefahren hast, baust du die batterie wieder ein.


----------



## Sibig (14. Juni 2011)

CMOS Reset habe ich ausgeführt immer noch BlackScreen und MemOK rot . Denke mal dass der RAM kaputt ist . Meine Frage ist , ob es normal ist dass der Bildschirm schwarz ist . Kann es sein dass das mainboard Schrott ist oder liegt es nur am RAM, dass das Bildschirm schwarz bleibt .


----------



## Scorpio78 (14. Juni 2011)

Bild bleibt meist schwarz, wenn eine Komponente hinüber ist. hast du den Ram schon mal in einem anderen Slot probiert?


----------



## TBF_Avenger (14. Juni 2011)

Natürlich könnte auch das mainboard defekt sein, aber naheliegend wäre ein defekter RAM. Wenn nur ein Riegel verbaut ist und dieser defekt ist hast du ergo keinen RAM auf der Platine und dann bekommst du auch kein Bild. Du kannst den PC ja auch mal komplett ohne RAM starten und schauen, was passiert.


----------



## Sibig (14. Juni 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:
			
		

> Bild bleibt meist schwarz, wenn eine Komponente hinüber ist. hast du den Ram schon mal in einem anderen Slot probiert?



Jo auf allen Slots .



			
				TBF_Avenger schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich könnte auch das mainboard defekt sein, aber naheliegend wäre ein defekter RAM. Wenn nur ein Riegel verbaut ist und dieser defekt ist hast du ergo keinen RAM auf der Platine und dann bekommst du auch kein Bild. Du kannst den PC ja auch mal komplett ohne RAM starten und schauen, was passiert.



Hab ich schon . Es piept einmal und dann zwei mal schnell hintereinander . Im Handbuch steht "No Memory Detected" . Das erklärt auch die ganzen abstürzte die ich  bisher hatte


----------



## Scorpio78 (14. Juni 2011)

Hatte mal was ähnliches bei meinen alten System. Hab die GraKa entfernt und wieder eingebaut und die "Kiste" ging wieder an.

Bei meinem "alten" Asus hatte ich das gleiche, aber da er es das Board dahingerafft, hoffe, dass es bei dir nur der Ram ist.


----------



## Sibig (15. Juni 2011)

Hi,

hab heute neue RAm Riegel reingesteckt und immer noch leuchtet das
DRAM LED Rot.
Langsam werde
Ich ratlos . 

MfG


----------



## TBF_Avenger (15. Juni 2011)

Dann müsste das Mainboard defekt sein. Ich kann mir auch nicht  vorstellen, dass eine andere Komponente außer Speicher oder Mainboard  eine rot leuchtende MemOK-Led hervorruft.
Verstehe ich es richtig, dass du kein Bild mehr bekommen hast, nachdem du die Graka aus und wieder eingebaut hast?


----------



## Sibig (15. Juni 2011)

Jo kein Bild . Neuer RAM rein und wieder kein Bild .
Wenn die Grafikkarte angeschlossen ist kommt da einfach nur ein schwarzes
Bild . Wenn ich den Abschluss entferne kommt da No Signal
.


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Juni 2011)

Drücke mal auf den MemOK Schalter (auf dem Mainboard) solange drauf, bis die DRAM LED zu blinken anfängt.

Ein Systemlautsprecher ist angeschlossen (der einen Beep-Code ausgeben könnte)?


----------



## Sibig (16. Juni 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:
			
		

> Drücke mal auf den MemOK Schalter (auf dem Mainboard) solange drauf, bis die DRAM LED zu blinken anfängt.
> 
> Ein Systemlautsprecher ist angeschlossen (der einen Beep-Code ausgeben könnte)?



Ja mit dem MemOK Button hab ich's schon versucht .
Blinkt immer schneller und ist dann wieder normal Rot ohne Blinken oder
So . Hab mal den RAM ganz entfernt und es hat angefangen zu Beepen .
( Code war für "No RAM dedected") wenn der RAM drinne ist beept es
Gar nicht nur halt das
Rote leuchten der DRAM LED .


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Juni 2011)

Nun ja, wenn es ohne RAM entsprechend Beept und mit RAM nichts passiert und nur die DRAM Led leuchtet, wäre die Diagnose ja klar.

Das komische ist, dass es mit dem neuen RAM auch nicht klappt.
Was ist das für neuer RAM? Und sind es zwei oder ein Riegel? Verschiedene Slots hast du schon ausprobiert?


----------



## Sibig (16. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte am Anfang GEIL Value RAM . Alles lief schon anfangs instabil
z.B Mozilla ist immer gecrasht . Vorgestern hab ich dann einen Bluescreen bekommen, obwohl die CPU oder Graka nicht überlastet waren. Nur Mozilla war
Geöffnet .  Als der PC dann Rebooten konnte, kam erst das anfangsbild des Mainboards . Danach startete der PC wieder neu die ganze zeit . Also hab ich den PC ausgemacht und später gestartet .
Ging wieder nicht . Also hab ich den PC aufgeschraubt und RAM entfernt und wieder eingesetzt und sah beim DRAM LED ein rotes Licht . 

Also hab ich erst alle Slots versucht 
---> kein erfolg .

MemOK Button betätigt
----> kein Erfolg 

Neuen RAM eingesetzt
----> kein Erfolg

CMOS Clear ausgeführt 
---> kein Erfolg 

Das einzige was ich noch nicht gemacht habe wäre die Batterie rauszustecken.

Falls es wichtig ist : als ich den Bluescreen bekommen hatte war ein USB Stick am PC .


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Juni 2011)

Den CMOS Clear hast du wie gemacht?


----------



## Sibig (16. Juni 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:
			
		

> Den CMOS Clear hast du wie gemacht?



Diese Blaue "Hülle" vom 1. Und 2.
Pin abgenommen und in den 2. Und 3. Reingetan . Danach bisschen gewartet und wieder zurück auf 1 und 2 .


----------



## Scorpio78 (16. Juni 2011)

Sibig schrieb:


> Diese Blaue "Hülle" vom 1. Und 2.
> Pin abgenommen und in den 2. Und 3. Reingetan . Danach bisschen gewartet und wieder zurück auf 1 und 2 .


 
Ohne Batterie und Neteilschalter auf OFF?


----------



## Sibig (16. Juni 2011)

Doch alles richtig gemacht .
Egal jetzt funktionierts wieder einwandfrei 
Ich habe nun 2x2 GB und 1x4 GB.
Wie sollte ich diese am besten stecken ?
Die mit 2 GB in A2,B2 und den 4 GB ?

mfG


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Juni 2011)

Die 2x2GB in A2 und B2, beim 4GB Riegel ist es im Prinzip egal in welchen Slot du ihn steckst.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (17. Juni 2011)

Ja wie? Eine Wunderheilung? Oder nur ein zickiges Mainboard


----------



## Sibig (17. Juni 2011)

TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Ja wie? Eine Wunderheilung? Oder nur ein zickiges Mainboard



Eher ein dummer Fehler meinerseits . Hab nicht gemerkt, dass der RAM auf der anderen Seite "rausgeflogen" ist, als ich die andere Seite versucht habe reinstecken (Die Seite wo es einrasten muss)


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. Juni 2011)

Sibig schrieb:


> Eher ein dummer Fehler meinerseits . Hab nicht gemerkt, dass der RAM auf der anderen Seite "rausgeflogen" ist, als ich die andere Seite versucht habe reinstecken (Die Seite wo es einrasten muss)


 
Dann hast du ja nochmal richtig Gölück gehabt, dass du nix abgefackelt hast!


----------

